# West Yorkshire Meet?



## tsped83 (Jan 2, 2013)

Afternoon all,

I'n relatively new to the forums still but have enjoyed the discussions and banter thus far, plus the Mrs has banned me from talking about golf in the house so at least I've somewhere to go to talk about hook, slices and those rare things in between!

i've seen the other forums threads for meets, but haven't come across any for gods county, specifically the west end of it. I'm based in North Leeds but would welcome the opportunity to play with other guys from the forum anywhere in the West Yorkshire area. 

So, no details arranged as yet, but I thought I'd put this out there now to see who'd be interested in a game in the coming (hopefully drier) months?

Cheers


----------



## Wayman (Jan 3, 2013)

i would be up for this date/venue depends tho


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 3, 2013)

there quite a few on here from this area but not seen any meets for a while, although there is also a yorkshire golf forum where i saw a meet at kirby moorside last may.
any ideas for a date venue?


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 3, 2013)

No concrete ideas on location or time really, just wanted to get the ball rolling and garner some interest. 

Perhaps March/April time? Hopefully the weather will be slight better by then! As for venues, Cookridge Hall is somewhere I've always wanted to play, also Pannal golf club towards Harrogate.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Wayman (Jan 3, 2013)

ive heard pannal is good never played it


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 3, 2013)

Id be up for a knock date dependant. 
Ive Just checked Pannel, it's looks very nice, especially on the website video.


----------



## beggsy (Jan 3, 2013)

Count me in lads aswel


----------



## Shiny (Jan 3, 2013)

Me me me, I'm in (work permitting).


----------



## tyke (Jan 3, 2013)

Depending on date and venue i'd definately be interested.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Jan 3, 2013)

yeah, I'll be keen to pop along


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2013)

Pannal is a very good course by all accounts. Cookridge is not bad in summer. Count me if this bird flies.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 4, 2013)

We're getting some decent numbers together here, looks promising. What dates would suit people? I was thinking towards march/April time?


----------



## moogie (Jan 4, 2013)

Wayman said:



			i would be up for this date/venue depends tho
		
Click to expand...




Me Too..............


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 4, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			We're getting some decent numbers together here, looks promising. What dates would suit people? I was thinking towards march/April time?
		
Click to expand...

quite a bit on meet wise march time as still getting winter deals, maybe worth trying to fit in then if theres a decent discount going on green fees otherwise into april?


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 4, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			We're getting some decent numbers together here, looks promising. What dates would suit people? I was thinking towards march/April time?
		
Click to expand...

Im okay anytime except Sunday 17th March. I suppose the date depends on when/whether the mentioned courses are back to playing on the full course, no mats etc. could be April onwards?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 4, 2013)

I could well be interested depending on when and where.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just had a look on Pannal website winter fees applicable until April 14th Â£30 a round and some days Â£35 inc brekkie. It says available mon-fri on line or contact club for weekends. 
I also notice its an open qualifying venue and former euro tour host.
Sounds value to me?


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd be up for this, date depending. The end of march is a no no for me as I'm in Ireland playing Lahinch and Doonbeg. Should be ok other than that though.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pannal in April then?


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 4, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'm in Ireland playing Lahinch and Doonbeg..
		
Click to expand...

Im not jealous.....no honestly, I'm not!


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 4, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Pannal in April then?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me.:thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes I'm in for this and Pannal sounds really good to me. Looks a great course and good value for Â£30/35.


----------



## drawboy (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes! I'm a definite, count me in.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 4, 2013)

Could be a good 'un this folks, I make that 14 up to now.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 4, 2013)

My mate would like to play too if 'outsiders' are allowed lol


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok so now we've got some solid numbers, how do we progress it? Sorry, I'm new to the forum.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 4, 2013)

Isn't Harrogate in North Yorkshire? Is this a deliberate ploy to discourage golfers from South of Yorkshire?


----------



## beggsy (Jan 4, 2013)

No rosescott as there seems to be golfers coming from Lancashire to play


----------



## drawboy (Jan 4, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Ok so now we've got some solid numbers, how do we progress it? Sorry, I'm new to the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Research a few courses and get some prices, most will offer you either a full day with meal or 18 holes with meal. A full day would be bacon sandwich and coffee on arrival and 9 holes in the morning, soup and sandwiches or similar for lunch followed by 18 holes then a two course evening dinner. 18 hole days havebacon butties  a round and a meal afterwards. When I booked the ones I organised I charged the price of the golf plus a nominal fee for the prizes. Be aware though that you never, ever have final numbers until you have got the deposits off everyone. In my experience the drop out rate soars when you ask for the deposits so do not get carried away on numbers until your deposits are in.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2013)

seems like we have around 15 folk interested.  Contact the club and ask to book 2 4 balls slots (always half the interested number becuase dates invariably clash) and then ask for the cash from the interested parties. If the demand is good we can add on a third/fourth tee time.


----------



## moogie (Jan 4, 2013)

beggsy said:



			No rosescott as there seems to be golfers coming from Lancashire to play
		
Click to expand...


And Newcastle.............
And Sunderland...........


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok guys, I'll try to give Pannal a call next week and suss out any potential dates and offers...


----------



## louise_a (Jan 4, 2013)

Certainly will do Pannal if I can make the date, looking to play in an English Golf Comp there later in the year.


----------



## splashtryagain (Jan 4, 2013)

Interested but obviously depends on dates. Very very nice course by all accounts.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 4, 2013)

splashtryagain said:



			Interested but obviously depends on dates. Very very nice course by all accounts.
		
Click to expand...

Me same as this


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 4, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im not jealous.....no honestly, I'm not! 

Click to expand...

 I'll take you some pictures mate.  
On an unrelated note, have you ever played West Cornwall. Gonna be in St Ives in July and that course is right on my doorstep. Is it worth a try?


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 4, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'll take you some pictures mate.  
On an unrelated note, have you ever played West Cornwall. Gonna be in St Ives in July and that course is right on my doorstep. Is it worth a try?
		
Click to expand...

I havn't Danny. I looked into it last year, we was staying just outside Falmouth and I ended up playing Falmouth and Mullion.
I wanted to as it looked pretty good on the website but it was a bit too far to travel.
I always take the clubs on holiday,you can't beat getting a couple of games in on some new courses:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 4, 2013)

I think I'll try it. I'm gonna head up to Trevose for a day, so this will offset the travelling a bit. Unless my missus gets her way and we end up in Turkey!!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 4, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I think I'll try it. I'm gonna head up to Trevose for a day, so this will offset the travelling a bit. Unless my missus gets her way and we end up in Turkey!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I love Trevose,Stayed there a couple of times, quite a lot say it overrated, I just think its a really enjoyable golf course in a stunning location.
It would be a cracking place for a Mega Meet, book the place up for a few days and empty the bar.:thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 5, 2013)

Same as others, I'm in date depending.


----------



## bozza (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah I'd be up for this depending on date.


----------



## tyke (Jan 5, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic course, definately up for it if the date is right.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 10, 2013)

Any further development on this? 

Had a quick scan of courses available and we could choose or stick with Pannal?? Whats everyones thoughts?

Bracken Ghyll, Bingley St Ives, Cookridge, Wakefield, Huddersfield, Oulton, Halifax, Headingley, Leeds Golf, Meltham, Moor Allerton, Northcliffe, Sandmoor, Scarcroft, Shipley, South Leeds, South Bradford, Baildon, Woodhall, Waterton. Just a few lol


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 10, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Any further development on this? 

Had a quick scan of courses available and we could choose or stick with Pannal?? Whats everyones thoughts?

Bracken Ghyll, Bingley St Ives, Cookridge, Wakefield, Huddersfield, Oulton, Halifax, Headingley, Leeds Golf, Meltham, Moor Allerton, Northcliffe, Sandmoor, Scarcroft, Shipley, South Leeds, South Bradford, Baildon, Woodhall, Waterton. Just a few lol
		
Click to expand...

Moortown alwoodey?? Do they not accept forum meets... :lol:


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 10, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Moortown alwoodey?? Do they not accept forum meets... :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha not sure. 

Obviously the list I put on was only the ones I've played or heard of.


----------



## drawboy (Jan 11, 2013)

Patience patience, let the lad get his quotes in, there is no rush yet, we need the better weather anyway to make it worth the while.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 11, 2013)

It's in hand chaps, don't worry. The mrs has got me busy with wedding plans at the moment (oh joy) but I'll progress this asap


----------



## drawboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Any movement on this? if you are busy with wedding arrangements i am happy to take this forward pal. Too good to pass up.


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 26, 2013)

Be my guest pal, 5 months to the wedding and plans in overdrive. Have to keep the little lady happy! Stag do planning too, must get priorities in order...

I phoned Pannal GC some time ago now and never got a call back from the Secretary and to be honest I've not followed it up. I'm still interested to do the meet but as you obviously have experience organising I'm more than happy to assist or help you out if needed. Just let me know.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 27, 2013)

Another course to add to the list to consider although heading east a bit is Ganton?


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 27, 2013)

I was thinking about this the other day when I saw loads of other meets being planned. I'm still up for it, would be good to meet up with some forumers for a knock. 

I'm pretty flexible on dates as I work flexi time. I've got a few other golf trips planned so should be able to fit it in. I'm happy to help if you need any help Drawboy.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 27, 2013)

Feel free to Pm me with what you already have and we can take it from there mate.


----------



## Wayman (Feb 27, 2013)

date/venue im still up for this


----------



## the hammer (Feb 27, 2013)

I never saw this thread, date dependant , count me in.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 27, 2013)

Depending on the date,I'd be interested.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am only just over the border and could be interested as well.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2013)

Just found this thread....  am up for this...  Pannal price is very good value...  Where are we on this??


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

I could be interested depending on date/venue.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 28, 2013)

Im still up for this, dependant on date.   Are we still looking at Pannel?


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2013)

How does Mon 8th April sound for folks...  there's currently 3 tee times from 9.38.
Next is 11.20......  later on that week is pretty busy....  think we need to move, or miss out. Are there any definites for this day and which time?


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm definitely wanting to play but the 8th I cannot do, at all. Hang fire before you arrange anything because I think Drawboy is taking this on and looking to organise something...


----------



## drawboy (Feb 28, 2013)

Cheers TS, I really need round about figures before I can approach a club. As always I will not be able to please everyone on dates, I will have to go with the majority. I will try my best so please copy and paste your name into this post and I will try and get us somewhere nice for a decent price. When I have organised these things before I have always added a few quid to the cost to cover prizes. Depending upon numbers this will not be a lot. 
So we will go with around the end of April if Ok., hopefully lighter nights and less chance of frost. If you want to get on the committee to help out let me know.

Drawboy.


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 28, 2013)

Drawboy
tsped83


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 28, 2013)

Drawboy
tsped83
Qwerty

Is Pannel still the course of choice?


----------



## drawboy (Feb 28, 2013)

Depending on numbers and dates if they can accommodate us then yes, it seems a popular choice. I will say though it will probably have to be a midweek date.


----------



## the hammer (Feb 28, 2013)

copy and paste!! could somebody do that for me, thanks.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

Pannal have got an offer on until 14th April.They do brekky before then 18 holes and butties after for Â£35. Â£30 just for green fee on its own.

Available 7 days a week.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Pannal have got an offer on until 14th April.They do brekky before then 18 holes and butties after for Â£35. Â£30 just for green fee on its own.

Available 7 days a week.
		
Click to expand...

Looks to be lots of Tee times on Sun 14th...  guess that is still the offer period.


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 28, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Depending on numbers and dates if they can accommodate us then yes, it seems a popular choice. I will say though it will probably have to be a midweek date.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, midweek would be better for me. Happy for majority rules mind


----------



## Captainron (Feb 28, 2013)

A sunday would suit me well. No holiday required but I will fit in with the majority


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 28, 2013)

Brekkie before and butties after,on a weekend in April for Â£ 35 sounds like a really good deal for a course like Pannel. :thup:
it would probably have to be a Sunday for me though..


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm still interested subject to date obviously.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 28, 2013)

Drawboy
tsped83
Qwerty
Me me me - Hobbit....


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Brekkie before and butties after,on a weekend in April for Â£ 35 sounds like a really good deal for a course like Pannel. :thup:
it would probably have to be a Sunday for me though..
		
Click to expand...

Sunday pref for me too.


----------



## Wayman (Feb 28, 2013)

weekend better for me


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm in. I'm happy to help Drawboy.

Grandad Hobbit, be good to meet up again.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2013)

Why not Sun 14th at Pannal? Its where lots want to go, including me. Are there any defo's for this? Don't really want to step on toes but its all so slow.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2013)

2blue said:



			Why not Sun 14th at Pannal? Its where lots want to go, including me. Are there any defo's for this? Don't really want to step on toes but its all so slow.
		
Click to expand...

Good for me Dave :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 1, 2013)

2blue said:



			Why not Sun 14th at Pannal? Its where lots want to go, including me. Are there any defo's for this? Don't really want to step on toes but its all so slow.
		
Click to expand...

Good for me Dave :thup::thup:


----------



## moogie (Mar 1, 2013)

Can do Sunday 14th too.......:thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm good for whenever.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 1, 2013)

2blue said:



			Why not Sun 14th at Pannal? Its where lots want to go, including me. Are there any defo's for this? Don't really want to step on toes but its all so slow.
		
Click to expand...

Ok  2blue I'll leave it to you so you can progress it faster, if you need any help let me know pal


----------



## splashtryagain (Mar 1, 2013)

Still interested depending on dates.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2013)

splashtryagain said:



			Still interested depending on dates.
		
Click to expand...

I think Sunday 14th April has been suggested so far fella.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't commit to 14th yet I'm afraid wont know Thursday week so if that's the set date I will have to pass for now.


----------



## splashtryagain (Mar 1, 2013)

Teach me not to read the thread! I'm a tentative yes then.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm good for the 14th


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 1, 2013)

2blue said:



			Why not Sun 14th at Pannal? Its where lots want to go, including me. Are there any defo's for this? Don't really want to step on toes but its all so slow.
		
Click to expand...

Are you now taking this on? Or can we just let Drawboy crack on?


----------



## 2blue (Mar 1, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Are you now taking this on? Or can we just let Drawboy crack on?
		
Click to expand...

Been away, walking in the Lakes all day (Best ever March day..... Silloth would have been brill weather tomoro).
   If DrawBoy wants to do Pannal on the 14th let him crack on as there seems to be quite a few takers...  I was mainly flagging up things :lol:


----------



## drawboy (Mar 2, 2013)

Right then, I cannot approach Pannal until I know how many are going? I am not making a fool of myself by saying "er 4 tee times....or maybe 6-9 I don't know. Seriously lads this is why it's difficult to organise a day. You can never get the day right for everyone, or the menu, or the weather, tee times also. I need to know ASAP. So I will approach Pannal this time next week, Everyone now has a full week to let me know When, where, and how much they want to pay. I will then provisionally book the course. A week later I will have to have your deposit paid so I can send it to the respective course. If that is OK with everyone I will proceed on that basis. I'm not trying to sound bossy but I have done this before and there are always problems around dates and deposits.


----------



## Lump (Mar 2, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Right then, I cannot approach Pannal until I know how many are going? I am not making a fool of myself by saying "er 4 tee times....or maybe 6-9 I don't know. Seriously lads this is why it's difficult to organise a day. You can never get the day right for everyone, or the menu, or the weather, tee times also. I need to know ASAP. So I will approach Pannal this time next week, Everyone now has a full week to let me know When, where, and how much they want to pay. I will then provisionally book the course. A week later I will have to have your deposit paid so I can send it to the respective course. If that is OK with everyone I will proceed on that basis. I'm not trying to sound bossy but I have done this before and there are always problems around dates and deposits.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in wayne.


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 2, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Right then, I cannot approach Pannal until I know how many are going? I am not making a fool of myself by saying "er 4 tee times....or maybe 6-9 I don't know. Seriously lads this is why it's difficult to organise a day. You can never get the day right for everyone, or the menu, or the weather, tee times also. I need to know ASAP. So I will approach Pannal this time next week, Everyone now has a full week to let me know When, where, and how much they want to pay. I will then provisionally book the course. A week later I will have to have your deposit paid so I can send it to the respective course. If that is OK with everyone I will proceed on that basis. I'm not trying to sound bossy but I have done this before and there are always problems around dates and deposits.
		
Click to expand...

You're doing it right mate, a good job. I'm provisionally in for April as long as it isn't the first week of. Costs wise, circa Â£35 is fine by me too. When we have a definite date I will nail my flag to it yes or no


----------



## 2blue (Mar 2, 2013)

Quote Originally Posted by drawboy View Post 

Right then, I cannot approach Pannal until I know how many are going? I am not making a fool of myself by saying "er 4 tee times....or maybe 6-9 I don't know. Seriously lads this is why it's difficult to organise a day. You can never get the day right for everyone, or the menu, or the weather, tee times also. I need to know ASAP. So I will approach Pannal this time next week, Everyone now has a full week to let me know When, where, and how much they want to pay. I will then provisionally book the course. A week later I will have to have your deposit paid so I can send it to the respective course. If that is OK with everyone I will proceed on that basis. I'm not trying to sound bossy but I have done this before and there are always problems around dates and deposits.
		
Click to expand...

So interested (is this for 14th ?)  are....
Drawboy
Lump
Tsb
2Blue


----------



## drawboy (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is a link to Pannal's winter price list, I do not think it is particularly good, a bit short on the nose bag but it is a great course.
http://www.pannalgc.co.uk/files/pannalgc.co.uk/PDF_FILES/2012-2013_Winter_Packages_.pdf
Please bear in mind this is weekday price, weekends may be significantly more.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 2, 2013)

I've cut and pasted my name in the list below.*However, it might be a good idea to start a seperate thread "Pannal - attendee's" rather than lose the list in the middle of all the banter...*

Drawboy
Lump
Tsb
2Blue 
Hobbit


----------



## drawboy (Mar 2, 2013)

Done!


----------

